# Forza Horizon 2



## Kerkilabro (17. September 2014)

Forza Horizon 2 Demo ist da und haut einen echt um. Der Trailer direkt am Anfang ist schon episch 
Ja, ich weiß. Keine PC Version bis jetzt. Vielleicht ja bald im ''Browser''?!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnV32uNZbNA


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2014)

Wagen und Beleuchtung super aber bei den Texturen denk ich stelleweise ich bin auf 360 unterwegs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gangville (3. Oktober 2014)

hab mir gestern die ps4 in weiss mit driveclub bestellt.
dürfte am 08. bei mir sein. mal gucken wie es sich mit forza schlägt.
ich möchte nämlich nicht die katze im sack kaufen hahaha
aber bisher hat driveclub einen sehr guten eindruck gemacht
was ich nicht verstehe ist,w arum sie kein forza teil auf pc rausbringen?
die hätten locker auf pc die grafik richtig hochschrauben können.


----------



## iPlutonium (3. Oktober 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> hab mir gestern die ps4 in weiss mit driveclub bestellt.
> dürfte am 08. bei mir sein. mal gucken wie es sich mit forza schlägt.
> ich möchte nämlich nicht die katze im sack kaufen hahaha
> aber bisher hat driveclub einen sehr guten eindruck gemacht
> ...



Ja ist echt kurios das die das Spiel nicht für den PC bringen, auf dem PC hat man so viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Kinguin (3. Oktober 2014)

Forza ist ja nen guter exklusiver Xbox Seller - vermute mal daran liegt es


----------



## gangville (4. Oktober 2014)

Aber die ps4 wurde noch besser im umlauf gebracht als die xbox one.
Wenn sie es auf pc rausbringen würden, hätten sie mehr verkaufszahlen, weil nicht viele haben eine xbox one.


----------



## eRaTitan (4. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es die Demo auch für die Xbox 360?


----------



## ak1504 (4. Oktober 2014)

gangville schrieb:


> Aber die ps4 wurde noch besser im umlauf gebracht als die xbox one.
> Wenn sie es auf pc rausbringen würden, hätten sie mehr verkaufszahlen, weil nicht viele haben eine xbox one.


 

Verkaufszahlen von Games auf den Plattformen sagen was anderes... 

PC wird doch immer weniger...


----------



## ak1504 (4. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zobl93 (4. Oktober 2014)

Also Horizon 2 ist echt ein geniales Spiel

Die Landschaften sind der hanmer


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. Oktober 2014)

Drive Club floppt total. DriveClub - Test, Rennspiel, PlayStation4 - 4Players 
Was ist bloß mit der PS4 los?


----------



## SirBullyyy (9. Oktober 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Drive Club floppt total. DriveClub - Test, Rennspiel, PlayStation4 - 4Players
> Was ist bloß mit der PS4 los?


 
Und das hat mit der Ps4 was zu tun? Wenn das Spiel schrott ist hat das ja nichts mit der Platform zu tun, sondern am Spiel.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2014)

Storm Island Expansion..!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKQBNOCIG7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_
"Das sehr erfolgreiche Xbox-exklusive Rennspiel Forza Horizon 2 hat ja bekanntlich einen besonderen Platz bei uns und mit dem neuen DLC Storm Island, welches ab morgen verfügbar ist, wird unsere Liebe zu dem Spiel noch stürmischer. Die Entwickler von Playground Games bringen nicht nur eine ganze Insel, inklusive eines Vulkans, als neues Terrain, sondern unter Anderem sechs neue Fahrzeuge, 80 Events und sogar Scheunenfunde wird es wieder geben. Wie der Name der Erweiterung schon verrät, wird das Wetter sehr von extremen Verhältnissen wie tropischen Stürmen geprägt sein. Damit die Abwechslung sogar noch stärker ausgebreitet wird, kommen zusätzlich noch neue Spielmodi in denen ihr euch gegeneinander messen könnt. *Storm Island ist ab morgen für 19,99 Euro erhältlich, Forza Horizon 2 VIPs erhalten satte 50% Rabatt* und dürfen schon für knapp 10 Euro ab auf die Insel."_

Quelle: Forza Horizon 2 News Xbox One - XboxFront.de


----------



## IGladiatorX (25. Dezember 2014)

Wäre einfach zu genial, wenn sie Forza Horizon 2 auf dem PC bringen würden.  Von mir aus auch erstmal den ersten Teil.


----------

